# Biggest Disappointments of 06



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

We have had a lot of threads talking about what where the best products of 06, but what do you think tanked?

Personally my big let downs were:

*Wait til Dark ES*-I normally love dark blues, but was just underwhelmed by the crappy payoff and dusty velvet texture. 

*Insert Random Pink Velvet Shadow Here*-There were too many bland, powdery, velvet pinks.  None of them work without a base and even then.  Meh.  

Which brings me to my MAC conspiracy theory:  There were so many powdery, velvet eyeshadows released last year!  Like I said, they all NEED a base.  MAC is making these shadows so you have to buy a base.  It is a way to increase sales.  They have other shadows: matte, satin, veluxe that aren't shimmery, but give decent colour payoff.  Why not use those formulas?  And visually, velvets look pretty in the pot and suck you right in to buy them, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  OK, crazy cat lady rant over.  

*Pigments being released that look like other pigments.* 

*Liquidlast Liners*-Gorgeous colours, but so cumbersome to apply and you need a pressure washer to blast them off your eyes. 

And along the lines of my *Insert Random Pink Velvet Shadow Here* is my *Insert Random Light to Mid-Tone Pink Lustre Lipstick Here*.  For me, they all looked like the same lipstick.  

*Out Loud Lash Mascara*-Meh...sucked. 

*Discontinuations*- I know they mean new products, but I loved Blu-Noir, Fiction, Felt Blue, Graphito, Pixel, Shimma and all of the Shadesticks!  Waaaah!

Think that's about it.  What's on your shit list?


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 8, 2007)

i only started collecting mac in the late summer (even then i wasn't really into it until maybe september)

but i wasn't really all that impressed with nocturnelle or jewelescent. the only thing i looked forward to and actually bought plenty from (and still want from) is danse.

i'm really looking forward to this year though


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 8, 2007)

i was disapointed at technocolor for the colr payoff in the shadows. I thought they would be more vibrant. Also COPPERCLAST PIGMENT. I thought it wa going to be another color from the description. Sunpepper looks the same to me.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to say I thought id get a ton of stuff from the *Nocturnal* collection but the only thing i got was the black nail polish hahaha the only nail polish i own. 

*Out Loud* first off i would never wear colored mascara ok i lied i wore it when i was 12 my dad and i went to the mall and my dad got me some blue mascara but i was 12 then! Now that i know makeup black is the only color i want on my lashes haha

*Danse* Im sorry but ugggh i dont like msf's i think its just a huge hype and nothing more personally i own all the msf's which ive now traded for things i actually use haha. & the colors in this collection were horrid pinks browns blues and greens are my nightmare


*Jewlscent* another blah i dont think i got anything for this collection.

*Technacolor* this was the worst collection ive ever seen the color pay off of the colors was horrible and they were so chalky i was expecting to come out of the store with alot of the colors and came back with none.


I think most of 06 collections sucked. hopefully 07 will be better.


----------



## lvgz (Jan 8, 2007)

i agree with most of the picks.

*TOO MANY VELVETS*. okay, yes i bought two of pompous blue, wait til dark, and many others.. but wait til dark wasnt all that, and i was really excited about the color too. andd jeweltone?!! I WANTED THAT SO BADLY.. but too bad it looked and felt like chalk. talk about hard to work with!

the *pigments in danse*.. looked like azreal blue and golders green. no. please, pigments rock. give us some variety!

the *turquatic* line.. just.... no comment. turquatic e/s wasnt a very unique or pretty color.

*Porcelain Pink* msf. I LOVE MSFS. shooting star, shimpagne, glissade.. most msfs were so nice. but porcelain pink was such a huge let down.. so much for color payoff.

i did not like both of the *untamed pallets*. colors.. clashed. not my taste.

too many *pinks and blues* this year. really. i LOVE blues, but my gosh. turquatic line, sweetie cake, technacolor.. blah blah blah. variety? ohhh yeah. i love mac bc of their exotic, different e/s colors. the limited ed. lines this year though.. with all its pinks and blues.. i thought there were more existing colors! haha.

well end rant. i love mac, but lemme tell you. all that stuff ^^, saved my money.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Jan 8, 2007)

Danse didn't do it for me, neither did Hook, Lure collection , She shines  or Sweetie Cake.
I think they need to repromote old colorstories and add new colors


----------



## Cocktail_party (Jan 8, 2007)

My disappointment of the year was not so much a particular product persay, but the how I wish I had bought more from the Sweetie Cake collection because I really loved it.  Meh.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 8, 2007)

technacolor...and the culturebloom e/s

but let's be positive, i loved lure and also the catherine d. icon collection...


----------



## Starbright211 (Jan 8, 2007)

Glimmershimmers that came out with various collections... THEY BLOW IMO...  Why, Why, Why do they keep pushing them on us???


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 8, 2007)

Liquidlast Liners and Lip Varnishes - hated 'em both!


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Danse*.  Too pale, too chalky, too cool toned.  Neither of the MSFs shows up at all on me either and I'm not even that dark!  (NC 25/30)

*Copperclast*.  It was Sunpepper with a different name, and I agree with the other person who said I thought it'd be something else entirely.

*Discontinued Products*.  Seriously, GOLDEN LEMON?  Mangomix?  Crimsonaire? These are 3 staples for me!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

I forgot about: 

*Studio Fix Fluid*-Too orange for this NW25.

*Studio Mists*- I kind of say that with hesitation.  I love the formula and look, but light-med is too orange on me and they smell kind of ooky.

*Catherine Deneuve Beauty Powders*-Just OK

I liked the See Thru Colour *Lip Stains* and *Cheek Colourwashes*, but you don't hear about them being discussed much.  Did anyone love,like,hate these?


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 8, 2007)

*Glimmershimmers*- they are so nasty and greasy and useless!
*Sweetie Cake Pigments*- these sounded beautiful to me. But they were the horrible chunky texture, with the exception of Pinked Mauve, which made me look like I had some horrible disease around my eyes
*The freaking velvet shadows*- seriously. they look SO pretty. but when you're getting ready for work and have five minutes, you can't screw around with bases and such. not fair, mac. 
*Nocturnelle*- _that's_ how you used Dita, MAC? What a waste of a fabulous spokesperson...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_I....*Out Loud* first off i would never wear colored mascara ok i lied i wore it when i was 12 my dad and i went to the mall and my dad got me some blue mascara but i was 12 then! Now that i know makeup black is the only color i want on my lashes haha..._

 
I feel pretty much the same way, but will sometimes use all black mascara and then just colour the tips of the lashes with coloured.  It is much more subtle and less 12 year old looking.  No offense to any of the 12 year olds!  You just can't pull off 12 when you are 35!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 8, 2007)

*The multitudes upon multitudes of velvet shadows. * I cannot stand the way velvets go on. They are so tempting in the pan, but applying them is a pain in the hooha. 
*Danse.* It was way overhyped. Pigments that look the same as the She Shines pigments, crappy eyeshadow colors and textures, and I'm not too fond of MSF's. End of story. 
*Technacolour* See also: crappy velvet shadows. I thought the collection was going to be more vibrant and vivacious, with a name like Technacolour! What a massive disappointment!
*Too many boring, uninspired, and redundant collections. And too many collections in general.*


----------



## jenii (Jan 8, 2007)

I have to agree with the Velvet eyeshadows (although I really like Wait Till Dark). Other than Wait Till Dark, I wasn't interested enough to buy any of them.

And how about all 12,000,000 "mid-tone coral pink" lippies they released? It's like, I don't need another Wonderstruck. One is enough.

I tried the Liquidlast liners, didn't like them at all.

However, I'm in the minority about the Danse collection. I love pretty much all of it, except the lipsticks. The lipsticks were awful, IMO, and the only lippie worth getting was Pas-De-Deux. Otherwise, I liked the e/s (although I avoided Scene 1, since MAC pinks never show up, even on my pale lids), and I loooved Lightscapade.


----------



## Kim. (Jan 8, 2007)

The fact that Mac is whipping out so many collections in a month and that they are always sold out within 2 days everywhere...

*Lip varnishes*...ew really tacky texture just a bad product
*Studio Mist blushes*- I'm not sure if the MUA just put too much on or what but they made me look like a tangerine and really funny..


----------



## medusalox (Jan 8, 2007)

Technacolor = crap. I was so excited for it, picturing bright, fun colors. And they looked so pretty in the pot...but applied? TOTAL CRAP. Grrr. I also have not been impressed with most of the LE pigments, particularly Copperclast. Accent Red, too. Not what I expected.


----------



## maxcat (Jan 8, 2007)

I must be the only one who likes the velvet textures... Pompous Blue is my absolute fave. 
However. 
That bloody g**dammed effing stupid Jewelescent glitter. It's not eyesafe... so wtf is it *doing* outside the Pro shops?
The one thing it was good for was embedding in my clothes and getting everywhere else.


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 9, 2007)

*velvet eyeshadow overload*. I totally agree with that one. They look so pretty in the pot, but trying to put them on is uugggggh. Some of the permanent velvets are very nice (trax, beauty marked, sketch), but these new ones suck so bad. I barely touch my brush to sketch and it shows up so much, but I pack on Slip Pink with a sponge tip and it doesn't show up, even over frostlite fluidline. 
*multitude of light pink/purple lustres*. I hate these just as much as the velvets. No color payoff, worst texture EVER, and just blah. They  make an okay highlighter, but other than that they're useless. Actually, every lustre this year was horrible, with the exception of Terre a Terre from the Danse quad.
*pink lipglass with gold pearl with like... every collection*. Seriously, how many can they make? I have Pink Meringue and didn't bother buying any other ones because I'm sure once it's on your lips they all look the same.
*culturebloom eyeshadows*. ugh, don't even get me started on these. I have 5/6 of them and the only one that's decent is overgrown.

I didn't even bother looking at a ton of the collections (redcocco or whatever it was called, turquatic, technacolor, nocturnelle, jewelescent, who knows what else). 

That being said, *the barbie collection better not disappoint. i will be very very upset.*


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree on Technacolor.  I was really looking forward to this collection as I gravitate to bold colors, but it was an overall disappointment w/ the texture.  I do love pompous blue.

I also was really disappointed with the LE pigments that came out this year.  She Shines pigments were slight variations of existing ones & red accent looks just like ruby red.

I just wish there was more variation from collection to collection.  And if they can't do that then maybe they should wait a little bit longer to put out another collection.  They really all seemed to run together this year.


----------



## stephbunny (Jan 9, 2007)

haha. i agree with many of you...
I don't understand how MAC promoted lip varnishes as "non-sticky" and  intensely pigmented.  They seemed exactly the same (or dare I even say worse than) the lipglasses to me!...for bigger price tag and for something that visably separates in the tube after 12 or so hours. =(

i love the liquidlast liners...only because I have asian eyes and somehow our eye shapes make it so that even if we have dry skin and we've primed our eye areas, our eye makeup will transfer.. I have not found anything else in the world that doesn't smudge or run.  Yes. the texture is goopy, and 
it does take EXTRA long to apply precisely. but i guess that's the payoff.  LLL comes off with my shu uemera skin purifier cleansing oil...so I guess I've found a way to work with these things.  I own 7 of them!

Danse: Yawn.  

I returned my studio mist blush after trying despserately to make it work.  I'm addicted to blushes... but  when i returned it, even my MA said "I don't blame you". HAHA.

Thanks MAC_Whore for explaining why I keep reaching for those velvet eyeshadows at the counters only to be dissapointed when I get home.  I, too, am a sucker for how they look in the pot.  Now I can break the cycle! 

I love my blurberry shadstick. *snif*


----------



## jpohrer (Jan 9, 2007)

I returned Iris Print (too chalky and no color pay-off), Interview/Purple x(lacked pigment), Jewel Blue (too chalky), and Moonstone (no color pay-off).  The shadows do not seem to have as much pigment in them as in the past.  The new lip gelees are so sheer that they don't show up!  The liquidlast liners are too hard to remove.  I swatched one on my hand.  It did not come off for five days-- and I bathe daily!  Deja Rose smelled old lady-ish.


----------



## saniyairshad (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_i agree with most of the picks.

*TOO MANY VELVETS*. okay, yes i bought two of pompous blue, wait til dark, and many others.. but wait til dark wasnt all that, and i was really excited about the color too. andd jeweltone?!! I WANTED THAT SO BADLY.. but too bad it looked and felt like chalk. talk about hard to work with!

the *pigments in danse*.. looked like azreal blue and golders green. no. please, pigments rock. give us some variety!

the *turquatic* line.. just.... no comment. turquatic e/s wasnt a very unique or pretty color.

*Porcelain Pink* msf. I LOVE MSFS. shooting star, shimpagne, glissade.. most msfs were so nice. but porcelain pink was such a huge let down.. so much for color payoff.

i did not like both of the *untamed pallets*. colors.. clashed. not my taste.

too many *pinks and blues* this year. really. i LOVE blues, but my gosh. turquatic line, sweetie cake, technacolor.. blah blah blah. variety? ohhh yeah. i love mac bc of their exotic, different e/s colors. the limited ed. lines this year though.. with all its pinks and blues.. i thought there were more existing colors! haha.

well end rant. i love mac, but lemme tell you. all that stuff ^^, saved my money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
GIVE ME UR PORCELAIN PINK...please?


----------



## Katgirl625 (Jan 9, 2007)

Glimmershimmers.  What a pointless product.  Does anyone even use these?
See Thru Color cheek tints - it's a rarity that I'm able to look at a Mac product and immediately say "no thanks" without even giving it a chance.  This was one of those products.
The Nordies Anniversary sets.  They just seemed so "eh" to me - and the quality on those effin brush sets/bags was heinious.

And did I miss the boat somewhere - are shadesticks being discontinued?  do I need to immediately go out and buy all remaining stock of Taupeographic?  That is my true love!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 9, 2007)

one thing that springs to mind are the SFF!!! initially they looked perfect on my skin and i was so sure that this would FINALLY be the PERFECT foundation ever.  however after a couple of uses later, i find that it turns ORANGE on me!! arghhh.  BIG BIG disappointment.  Back to hyperreal foundation for me


----------



## geeko (Jan 9, 2007)

Definitely Iris Print. Looks nice in the pot....but sucks to the core when applied. The eyeshadow base didn't even help to bring out the color.


----------



## redambition (Jan 9, 2007)

i won't have many, as i haven't been a mad collecction-looking-at-person for very long.

most of nocturnelle... i walked out with just entremauve pigment (i don't own grape)

plushglass - love the product, the texture is awesome (although it does go a bit funny after you've been wearing it for a while)... but the SMELL. i hate it. i rarely wear my plushglasses because i have to psyche myself up for 1/2 hour just to put it on.

glimmershimmers - i just don't understand them.

i also agree on the pink lipsticks.


----------



## user79 (Jan 9, 2007)

Studio Fix Fluid - Nothing useful at all for us fair skinned ladies.

Nocturnelle & Jewelescent - Didn't buy anything from these collections

Sweetie Cake Glitz Glosses - yuck


----------



## wannabelyn (Jan 9, 2007)

nightfish fluidline.
no idea what came over me


----------



## jenii (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 

 
_And did I miss the boat somewhere - are shadesticks being discontinued?_

 
No, it's just a few colors being discontinued. You'll be glad to know that Taupographic is not one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only ones I see with the Dreaded Triangle next to them are Blurburry, Cedarrose, Mangomix, and Shimmermint.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 9, 2007)

I really only got into MAC during the Sundressing collection; so I missed out on what came before it!

Doubly disappointed w/studio mist foundation – MAC was too limited w/the colors. Ordered the dark and sent it back – Yuck! Tried the deep dark on in the store and it didn’t work. Why would they make a foundation that limited the number of people who could use it? I’m an NW and I believe only NCs could use the stuff.

Technacolor - Didn’t like Zeal ES from Technacolor. Didn’t show up on me. But I love jeweltone, B-rich, pompous blue (have 3 of these; 2 from a CCO), and blue edge (2). I have no problem working w/velvets.

Jewelescent - What’s up w/jadeye FL? I wanted a color as vibrant as blue beep and what I got was a watered-down version. I was so disappointed when I wore it that the next day I wore blue peep just to take the bad taste out of my mouth! AND, YES, COPPERCLAST IS SUNPEPPER! On me I can’t tell the difference!

MAC Couture - MAC Couture mystery powder. It’s a mystery to me why they made such a product. There was nothing “special” or “couture” about it! It muddies up my blush! The lipglosses were nothing special either. But I love, love the highlighters and got all of them except the silver one.

TURQUATIC – Didn’t get anything from this collection. Although, I had only been using MAC for a few months, I already had similar colors when these came out. Can we say Aquadisiac?

DANSE – From looking at the promo pictures, I knew DANSE would not work on my dark skin tone, but when I saw aire-de-blu swatched on dark skin, I decided to get it and pastoral. I love these 2 piggies and am pressing them this weekend. Also, I got the corps de couleur quad. The only color that disappointed me in the quad was Vapour (it appeared as white on my dark skin). I popped it out and put pompous blue in its place and I have a rocking beautiful quad of colors. Got loads of compliments when I wore them. And when I visited a MAC counter, I swatched terre a terre and club and couldn’t tell the difference! MAC and its same color, different name thing again!

Okay; I want to end this rant on a positive note: NOCTURNELLE IS LOVE, I am NOCTURNELLE. This was my fav, fav collection of the year. Back-ups galore ‘cause I know MAC will probably never produce a collection like this again!


----------



## Cruella (Jan 9, 2007)

The pigments and the fluidlines were very disappointing to me.  However, I just love Iris Print from the CultureBloom collection - I use a sponge applicator to apply & it is so pretty.


----------



## Twinkz (Jan 9, 2007)

jewelescent was a big let down in my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll definitely agree for the Liquidlast liners (as was said, pretty colours but hell to apply because they're so gunky and then terrible to get off) and Technacolour (some nice colours like Pompous Blue but the texture sucked).
Also: Studio Mist Blush ... I don't see the point of spraying it onto my hand and from there applying with a brush. I can just as well get creme blush or powder blush as the colours were not that special to me either and leave out a step which costs me just extra time.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 9, 2007)

Technacolour was a disappointment i got Full Flame & Peppier. got Pompous Blue but i hate it :| 

i avoided Nocturnelle cept for Passionate e/s i think that was the only brights this year lol

Out  Loud. end of.


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 9, 2007)

DEFINITELY the Studio Mist foundation. The MA showed it by spraying it on her hand, mixing it up, swirling it around a bit, then applying it with a brush, and I was like "hold on.... what's the point of that? Doesn't that mean the texture's just the same as any other liquid foundation? Does that not mean the can's a bit of a gimmick really?"....


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 9, 2007)

Chromeglasses, Sundressing, Liquid last liners, and Nocturnelle were big dissapointments.  The no payoff velvets also annoy me.
 Another thing that bothers me is the exclusiveness of the collection.  Now they sell out in a week, everyone rush buys and then regrets it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to mention just how bad *Zeal* looked on me.  I really have to tweak it to make it work.  I have already promised it to someone.  I don't want it to taint my eyeshadow drawer with its ugliness any longer!


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 9, 2007)

For me, it was DANSE.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I forgot about: 

I liked the See Thru Colour *Lip Stains* and *Cheek Colourwashes*, but you don't hear about them being discussed much.  Did anyone love,like,hate these?_

 
i agree with the studio mist comment, good for some, not for me

and the see thru color was absolute crap imo
its the only thing we have a whole drawer left of... i tried to like it but ehhh it wasnt working for me

everything else was ok i guess


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_...its the only thing we have a whole drawer left of...._

 
Note to self:  If you run out of lip stains, PM Sarah.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 10, 2007)

*Technacolour*  These sucked balls - why name something technacolour when the color goes on really sheer, as most of these shadows did?
*Nocturnelle* Why use the palest spokesperson in the world for a collection that was essentially tailored (in my opinion anyway) to darker skin tones? 
*Lip Varnishes*  These were just gross.  Tacky, sticky, smelly, they seperated weirdly in the tub.  Just yuck all around.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, I forgot to mention just how bad *Zeal* looked on me.  I really have to tweak it to make it work.  I have already promised it to someone.  I don't want it to taint my eyeshadow drawer with its ugliness any longer!_

 
*Zeal* is so weird, I pack it on like theres no tommorow, and I still can't get it to show up.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah, I forgot to mention just how bad *Zeal* looked on me.  I really have to tweak it to make it work.  I have already promised it to someone.  I don't want it to taint my eyeshadow drawer with its ugliness any longer!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_*Zeal* is so weird, I pack it on like theres no tommorow, and I still can't get it to show up._

 
I thought it was just me or my skin tone, but that is some WEIRD color! I tried everything to try to make it work, too. It's so UGLY I can't find mine anymore. Maybe it rolled up under something and is keeping the bugs away!


----------



## at__aphelion (Jan 10, 2007)

Ugh, Liquidlast.  What a mess!


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2007)

Unfortunately-all of '06 was a huge dissappointment IMHO. I mean yeah horrible


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 10, 2007)

Jewelescent, Softwash Grey pigment, LLLs, studiomist anything, Nocturnelle, all of them were merf to me.


----------



## meihwa (Jan 10, 2007)

Even though I have purchased a little from every collection, I feel 2006 collectively has been a disappointing year with a lack of creativity or originality.  Also, the increasing number of "collections" with recycled or not original colors and spacing them so close together really sucks.....I can substitute lots of other colors for MAC that I didn't used to be able to do.


----------



## dreamqueen (Jan 10, 2007)

Plushglasses and Lip Varnishes.


----------



## mekaboo (Jan 10, 2007)

Danse-Colors were awful for us darker girls
Copperclast-Awful texture, but beautiful color
Zeal-worst color and texture
Iris Print-No color payoff, even over a base
Wait Til Dark, Suspicion-What in the world MAC?


Lure was probably the best thing out this year....


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 10, 2007)

Are you listenting, MAC?

Can you hear us roar?

P.S.  Don't listen to what anyone says about the Lip Stains and Lip Varnishes.  I loved them.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meihwa* 

 
_Even though I have purchased a little from every collection, I feel 2006 collectively has been a disappointing year with a lack of creativity or originality.  Also, the increasing number of "collections" with recycled or not original colors and spacing them so close together really sucks.....I can substitute lots of other colors for MAC that I didn't used to be able to do._

 
i agree 100%! it would be worth it for them to take some extra time and come out with original stuff.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Are you listenting, MAC?

Can you hear us roar?

P.S.  Don't listen to what anyone says about the Lip Stains and Lip Varnishes.  I loved them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep! I loved the lip varnishes too! Polish Me Pink is a gorgeous, gorgeous color on my dark skin. And Autobody Red and Warning! make my heart skip a beat when I see them on my lips.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I liked the See Thru Colour *Lip Stains* and *Cheek Colourwashes*, but you don't hear about them being discussed much.  Did anyone love,like,hate these?_

 
*LOVED* it!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Sweetie Cake Glitz Glosses - yuck_

 





 Double yuck! WTF was MAC thinking?!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jan 12, 2007)

by far Technacolor...i can't work with the colors i bought from this collection and Turquatic...Lip Varnishes, and Out Loud. I have way too many velevets that i can't work with and really should have never bought.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 12, 2007)

Culturebloom. So excited turned into being so let down. 

That was pretty much it for me.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Jan 12, 2007)

Ummm a lot of stuff. Darned near most of it. Usually I'm excited to get one thing from a collection but I skipped much of it.

Culturebloom--was soo excited for it. But it ended up being kinda eh...especially Iris Print eyeshadow which I returned, and the chunky kinda yuck texture glitter liners.

Chromeglass

Aqua eyeshadows over and over and over again.

The liquidlast liners are hard to put on (and remove). A marker type applicator would be good for the future!


I loved the She Shines pigments though!


----------



## Caderas (Jan 14, 2007)

Lure -  Pink Clash

i've seen it look so good on people but then i tried it for myself and it ended up being a chunky glittery gold mess on my lips.


----------



## XoXo (Jan 14, 2007)

Glimmershimmers- Terrible. So much product comes out and its just a waste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Suspicion eyeshadow- Its just black, you cant see the gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

The entire Untamed Collection was just bad. I wasnt interested at all.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2007)

My biggest disappointment were the xmas palettes.  Seriously,  a bunch of repromotes,  blah colours,  and the interesting colours were so close to existing ones that I could do without.  I loved the palettes last year with all the unique colours,  but this year was such a let down.  I didn't get one single thing from the xmas collection


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

One more vote for the *Sweetie Cake Petite Glosses*.  I made the mistake of buying one.  

*Night Affair LG* from Nocturnelle.  I put it on and thought, Wow..what's the point of this?  On my colouring, it just disappeared and looked boring. 

I am a bit disappointed with *Turquatic* as well.  I expected the shadow to really be sensational, but when I saw it....meh.  Just OK.  With the names they gave those glosses, I figured they would knock my knickers off as well.  Alas....not so much.  Although *I LOVE Crystal Rose LG*.  That is one of my all time fave LGs!


----------



## electrostars (Jan 14, 2007)

Danse was a big let down for me.


----------



## Brianne (Jan 14, 2007)

-Holiday palettes (too many repromotes)
-Most of the LE items, especially the e/s and lip products, NOTHING was terribly unique.  I hauled lots in '05, not so much in '06.


----------



## SandMantas (Jan 15, 2007)

I only really got into MAC around Lure, but have browsed around enough online looking at older collections.
Sweetie Cakes could have been wonderful, but just seems kind of bland to me. Those glosses? Yuck. They had one at my CCO and I could barely stand to look at it.
Technacolour was a bit of a disappointment also. And Jewelescent. I normally love love love bright colours, but Velvet is so hard to work with. 
I saw nothing I could even really use in Jewelescent, although a lot of it was pretty.


----------



## MACboy (Jan 15, 2007)

Those glosses in a pot from Sweetie Cake (petite glosses)...what, they were supposed to look like some sort of food?  Well, my counter just sent them back after sitting on them for almost an entire year.  

I did like the see-thru color collection, but it just did not go over well with the customers.  

And, if I have to take home one more of those light pink lustre or velvet shadows I'm going to puke.  I think we've had one in almost every collection this past year.


----------



## Sti43 (Jan 16, 2007)

I didn't really like Lure-- I bought 1 blushcreme and swapped it away. Other than that, I thought Danse was a huge disappointment.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_The fact that Mac is whipping out so many collections in a month and that they are always sold out within 2 days everywhere..._

 
ohh i agree with you big time on this one!! give our wallets a break MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the biggest disappointment for me was the liquidlast liners. the applicator is the worst thing ever!!


----------



## liv (Jan 16, 2007)

Well I didn't get into MAC until fall, but I was expecting more from Nocturnelle.  I think they could have come up with a better collection if they were using Ms. Dita Von Teese.  I wanted to like a couple of the shadows, like Innuendo, but it just looked like a lighter Shale or Satin Taupe to me.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 17, 2007)

I totally agree about the L/L's --  they sure did market the "last" right..lol   I really LOVED the colors.. but damn you are right you need to pressure wash them off...LMAO.    


And as for there mascara - I hate them all.  lol  





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_We have had a lot of threads talking about what where the best products of 06, but what do you think tanked?

Personally my big let downs were:





*Liquidlast Liners*-Gorgeous colours, but so cumbersome to apply and you need a pressure washer to blast them off your eyes. 


*Out Loud Lash Mascara*-Meh...sucked. 



Think that's about it.  What's on your shit list?_


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 17, 2007)

You know I bought this color & then I got it home played with it.. and um yeah.. where is the gold?   I took it back - IMO - i'm happy they threw it away!  ( I can't believe I just said that!!!! ) 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XoXo* 

 
_Suspicion eyeshadow- Its just black, you cant see the gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..
_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 

 
_.....i'm happy they threw it away! ..._

 
Murderer! You are so heartless!


----------



## Pascal (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cocktail_party* 

 
_My disappointment of the year was not so much a particular product persay, but the how I wish I had bought more from the Sweetie Cake collection because I really loved it.  Meh._

 

I know how you feel, I bought the Sweetie Cake Quad after the collection was nearly sold out, I got the last quad at Macy*s and they had plenty of Sweetie Cake Lipglass left over, I bought only three of the Softsparkle Eye Liners, I wish I had bought them all. And Pink Merengue Lipglass , man I'm still not over having not bought it...


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 18, 2007)

I know, I know..lol  I only did it once.. lol  it was gross!!!  I did however exchange it!!!!!!



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Murderer! You are so heartless! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pascal* 

 
_.... And Pink Merengue Lipglass , man I'm still not over having not bought it...









_

 
They are rereleasing it with the Balloonacy collection that launches 12 April.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No more crying!!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2007)

Lip Varnish - I like the colors I bought, but it's annoying how they separate in their tubes.

Too many recycled colors, IMO.  Although many of them were exact color matches, many from the limited collections were similar to permanent or previous limited colors.  I agree with those who said MAC releases too many limited collections.  I think these two are related.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 21, 2007)

For me, the sweetie cake soft sparkle eye pencils.  I wanted to love them.  I had two and swapped them away.  I couldn't get a good color payoff and the glitter kept falling into my eyes and bothering them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There were ALOT of collections I skipped all together in 2006.  I am making up for it with Barbie though! LOL!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 14, 2007)

My biggest gripe about 2006 is the discontinuation of my all-time-favorite red lipstick, "Powerhouse," and of "Moxie," which I think I'd have loved, but didn't get a chance to order before it was history.

Products I _did_ get but in which I was disappointed:
LoudLash: This is _not _my idea of "dramatic."
Turquatic eyeshadow: What _was_ I thinking? I _never_ wear blue-green eyeshadow!
B-Rich eyeshadow: I expected "cocoa brown," but it is "gingerbread brown," and not flattering.
HOWEVER, MAC more than made it up to me with "Subtle" and "Sunnydaze" pigments and "French Grey" eyeshadow.
Now if they'd just bring back "Powerhouse ..."


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 5, 2007)

technacolour for me. and nocturnelle as well. boo


----------



## Brumbjorn (Mar 6, 2007)

Wish I had read this thread BEFORE I went ot the CCO today.

**puts Zeal in purse to return**


----------



## Joke (Mar 6, 2007)

I have to say that - except for Catherine Deneuve (some pretty colors there) - none of the collection from 2006 excited me ... I had almost no LE lemmings. I think 2007 is a better year already!


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 8, 2007)

-Slip pink, scene 1, pink source, beautysleep, living pink, jete, budding beauty, pink freeze (repromote), pink venus (repromote), intervie minerlize eyeshadow (from the duo), zandra (from zandra plette), leap (danse quad) tickles (take wing quad) rye (the pink in the catherine quad, i think thats the name).- TOOOOO many pinks in 06!!!!

-colors that are so similar to seedy pearl of vex....... gatuex (sweetie cake quad), rite of spring, and sea myth (lure).

-maccouture- built this up way too much

-rockocco- why bother?? only pure vanity lipglass was amazing.

-lastly i think the lipsticks in classic coordinates were very much underrated!


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 10, 2007)

^^I totally agree on the MAC Couture collection.  This was built up WAY too much and was not exciting at all.  Except for Red No 5 which is gorgeous!


----------



## peanut (Mar 10, 2007)

Holiday collection - I haven't like these as much since they changed the packaging two years ago.
Plushglass - ouch!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Mar 13, 2007)

I def wasn't diggin' Technacolor. I think I got 3 of the e/s's and really wanted to like them, but the color payoff sucked like no other. I agree that MAC Couture was way over-rated. I didn't even bother getting anything from that collection. '06 was just ok to me. But so far, it looks like '07 will be kickin' '06's ass pretty quick here.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_I def wasn't diggin' Technacolor. I think I got 3 of the e/s's and really wanted to like them, but the color payoff sucked like no other. I agree that MAC Couture was way over-rated. I didn't even bother getting anything from that collection. '06 was just ok to me. But so far, it looks like '07 will be kickin' '06's ass pretty quick here._

 
I agree that "Couture" was kind of a dud. I_* love *_"Red No. 5," hate "House of Style," and didn't even bother with anything else.
As for 2007 so far, it's been all about "Barbie," though there were some strong items from "Danse."
I'm looking forward to "Balloonacy" and "Strange Hybrid."


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I am usually disppointed in the quads these days,.. they all seem to have 2 undesireable colors that they throw into every quad,.. 1 dirty purple and 1 mud like brown. I have to like more than 2 colors to buy a quad and when I brake this rule I am usually sorry for it. (Looks at the Primal and Roustabout with an evil glare wishing they'd turn into something else.)

Disappoints,.. there were quite a few, but here are a couple,..

Studio Mists, See thru Color, Lip Varnishes, Glitz glosses, Danse (except MSFs) 

I do however love the Glimmershimmers, they tend to look really really natural and pretty for me. I have no problem with Velvets, but I do agree they need to crank out less of them. Liquidlasts are supposed to be waterproof,.. I can't get mad cuz the product actually does what it is supposed to,.. I have had some good luck with these using my Mary Kay Makeup Remover. And if they would just stop with the dark dirty purples and browns- Puh-leese, I would be a happier camper.

Things I am glad I dont have to live without (LE and not necessarily 06):
Passionant e/s
Orange Tangent e/s
Endless Love e/s 
D'Bohemia e/s
Desirous and Goddess Blushes
Etiquette Glimmershimmer

Stuff I wish I'd never bought,..
Glitz Glosses,.. just too much of a pain to deal with
Rose De Sheer Lip stain
Valentines Lip gelee

One thing I wish I'd bought more of:
Pretty Baby BP


----------



## cno64 (Mar 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_

Things I am glad I dont have to live without (not necessarily 06):
Passionant e/s
Orange Tangent e/s
Endless Love e/s 
D'Bohemia e/s
Desirous and Goddess Blushes
Etiquette Glimmershimmer

Stuff I wish I'd never bought,..
Glitz Glosses,.. just too much of a pain to deal with
Rose De Sheer Lip stain
Valentines Lip gelee

One thing I wish I'd bought more of:
Pretty Baby BP_

 
While I agree that 2006 featured a good number of disappointments, I actually obtained a few new HG items last year, like French Grey eyeshadow(I'm wearing it right now), Subtle pigment, and Wild 'Bout You lipstick. I bought all of the aforementioned in multiples, because I don't want to ever be without them.


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 14, 2007)

agreeing with everyone else...
definitely technacolour
boring lipsticks for the most part
the lipvarnishes except varnishing rose


i do love glissade but its not as good as the other msfs

passionate e/s was good but it was disapointing that it wasnt the red i thought it would be


also...the plushglass colours.. none of them really suited me except for two... it was really disapointing to try them all on and even have the MA tell me that it doesnt suit me. I ended up getting big kiss and oversexed


----------

